# Standart-Equipment: Was braucht man wirklich?



## Lilly (17. Juli 2011)

Hey liebe Forenmenschen.  
Also, ich bin eine relativ junge Hobby-Photografin und hab angefangen mir eine Ausrüstung zusammenzukaufen. Also Kamera (Sony Alpha 290), Stativ, Teleobjektiv (von Tamron 70-300mm) und Tasche, Trageriemen etc. hab ich alles. 

Ich hab ein bisschen Geld zusammengespart und bin eben grade am Überlegen was ich kaufen könnte bzw. was wichtig ist.
Ich tendiere stark zu einem Polfilter, aber ich weiß eigentlich nicht wirklich worauf man bei einem Filter-Kauf achten muss. 
Sonst noch vllt einen Austeck-Blitz, hauptsächlich für Portraitfotografie oder Macro (also es muss nicht beides sein, aber da entscheidet vermutlich der Preis). 
Oder ein Fish-Eye-Weitwinkelobjektiv. 
Alles in allem hab ich bis 400-500€ zur verfügung, ich hab keine ahnung wie sich wasausgeht und was wichtiger ist, ich würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen.


----------



## chmee (17. Juli 2011)

Lilly, ich muß Deine Kaufintentionen in Fragen ummünzen..

Was glaubst Du, bringt Dir ein *Pol-Filter*? Wozu brauchst Du ihn? *Aufsteckblitz*.. Eine tolle Sache, aber damit wird Portraitfotografie nicht unbedingt besser, bei Makro sieht es ähnlich aus. Ein *Fischauge*, hmm, das ist sehr speziell - und meines Erachtens wird es zu wenig genutzt, als dass es ein ständiger Begleiter im Rucksack werden würde..

Meine Empfehlung, schau Dich lieber nach "besseren" bzw. passenden Objektiven um. Für die Portraitfotografie sehe ich auf Anhieb eine lichtstarke Festbrennweite im Bereich um 50mm. Für Makrofotografie wird es eher etwas Richtung 100-135mm sein, das den Begriff Makro auch verdient.

mfg chmee


----------



## Lilly (17. Juli 2011)

Also, ein Pol-Filter hätt ich gerne, weil der ja den Kontrast und die Intensität des Himmels verstärkt und Spiegelungen auf Wasser etc. verringert, ich hab noch nicht wirklich erfahrungen mit Filtern, deshalb würd ich das einfach einmal gerne ausprobieren, für Landschaftsfotos im weitestens sinne. 
Mein größtes Problem ist, dass ich mich noch nicht wirklich auf eine spezielle Richtung von Fotos besonders eingerichtet habe, und nur nach etwas möglichst flexiblem ausschau halte, womit ich ein respektables ergebnis bekomme. 

aber ich glaube ich muss mich irgendwie darauf bereit machen dass ich mich entscheiden muss.  

naja, ich danke dir einmal für die Antwort


----------



## Leola13 (18. Juli 2011)

Hai,



Lilly hat gesagt.:


> Also Kamera (Sony Alpha 290), Stativ, Teleobjektiv (von Tamron 70-300mm) und Tasche, Trageriemen etc. hab ich alles.
> 
> hauptsächlich für Portraitfotografie oder Macro


 

letzteres beisst sich ein wenig, vor allem in Verbindung mit dem Budget.
Wie chmee schon gesagt hat : Kauf dir ein lichtstarkes Objektiv (evtl. ein leichtes Zoom um den 50 er Bereich herum)

Für den Makrobereich kannst du ggf. mit Zwischenringen arbeiten. Aufsteckblitz und Filter vergiss erst einmal.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## shenmuefreak (22. November 2011)

Ich bin jetzt von der Canon 500D zur 5D MK II gewechselt und hab hier auch sehr viele Tipps und Ratschläge erhalten 

Aufgrund der Tatsache das ich erstmal ein Reiseobjektiv brauche hatte ich mir das 28-135 mm is usm gekauft, für portraitfotos hatte ich mich ersteinmal für die 50mm Festbrennweite engtschieden werd aber eventuell zum 85 mm wechseln. Und da ich mittlerweile sehr gern in richtung Macro Fotografiere wird das "Canon EF 100mm 2,8 L IS USM Macro" mein nächstes Objektiv werden 

Hätte ich am Anfang nicht auf einige nette Leute hier gehört (diejenigen wissen wer gemeint ist  ) dann hätte ich mir Objektive gekauft die hier einige als "Scherbel" bezeichnen würden  und eins das einen großen Brennweitenbereich abdeckt. Jetzt hab ich lieber ein Paar mehr die mir mehr Möglichkeiten geben und speziell für meine Bedürfnisse gedacht sind.

Ohne diese Forrum bzw. einiger Leute hier hätte ich mich ganz sicher nicht so weiterentwickelt!

Mfg
Ronny


----------



## Bininga (22. November 2011)

Hallo Lilly,

den einzigen Filter den ich habe, ist ein Graufilter. 
Alle anderen Filter mache ich nachträglich mit Photoshop.

Gruß,
Fred


----------



## Dr Dau (23. November 2011)

shenmuefreak hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin jetzt von der Canon 500D zur 5D MK II gewechselt


Glückwunsch! 



shenmuefreak hat gesagt.:


> [...] für portraitfotos hatte ich mich ersteinmal für die 50mm Festbrennweite engtschieden werd aber eventuell zum 85 mm wechseln.


Nun, für die 5D (Mk II) ist ein 85mm oder gar 105mm als Portraitobjektiv besser geeignet, da die 5D (Mk II) ja eine Vollformat-Kamera ist.
Wobei es natürlich auch davon abhängig ist ob man ein Kopf-, Oberkörper- oder Ganzkörperportrait schiessen will.
Das 50mm darf also ruhig im Sortiment bleiben.



shenmuefreak hat gesagt.:


> Und da ich mittlerweile sehr gern in richtung Macro Fotografiere wird das "Canon EF 100mm 2,8 L IS USM Macro" mein nächstes Objektiv werden


Hat zwar "nur" 100mm, aber damit wäre ein 105mm überflüssig. 



shenmuefreak hat gesagt.:


> [...] Objektive [...] die hier einige als "Scherbel" bezeichnen würden [...]


Es gibt Leute, die bezeichnen alles was keinen roten Ring besitzt als Scherbe. 
Mit der 5D (Mk II) deckt das 28-135mm nun sogar den Weitwinkelbereich ab (und wie schon an der 500D den Portraitbereich).
Dazu noch die Makro-Funktion.
So ist das 28-135mm nun also wirklich ein schönes "immer drauf"-Objektiv, zumindest für den Alltag.
Fehlt also eigentlich nur die Lichtstärke..... aber die benötigt man ja nicht in jeder Alltagssituation. 



shenmuefreak hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt hab ich lieber ein Paar mehr die mir mehr Möglichkeiten geben und speziell für meine Bedürfnisse gedacht sind.


Zu viele Objektive kann man nicht haben.
Und wenn es doch mal speziell wird, wo Dir das 28-135mm nicht ausreicht, kann man das Objektiv ja immernoch wechseln. 



shenmuefreak hat gesagt.:


> Ohne diese Forrum bzw. einiger Leute hier hätte ich mich ganz sicher nicht so weiterentwickelt!


Du gibst aber ganz schön Gas. 
Ich habe mir bis jetzt noch immer kein Blitzgerät zugelegt.

Zum Thema Polfilter:
Man soll/darf sich davon nicht zu viel versprechen.
Es kann etwas bewirken, wenn der Winkel zur Sonne (krätigerer Blauton des Himmels) bzw. zur spiegelnden Fläche (weniger Spiegelungen) stimmt.
Stimmt dieser Winkel nicht, gibt es auch kein "Aha"-Effekt, sondern bestenfalls eine leichte Verbesserung (welche ein Unbeteiligter evtl. garnicht wahrnimmt).
Wenn ich meinen Polfilter drauf habe, dann nur weil es a) mühsehlig ist ihn andauernd abzuschrauben und b) ich nicht wüsste wo ich ihn lassen sollte.
Ich laufe ja nicht immer mit dem Koffer rum und habe auch nicht immer eine Jacke an --> würde also nur die Hosentasche übrigbleiben, wo ein Filter ja nicht grad gut/praktisch aufgehoben ist. 
Also bleibt der Polfilter halt einfach drauf (sofern ich ihn nicht gleich von Anfang an zuhause lasse).
Ausserdem ist zu bedenken dass der Gewindedurchmesser für die Filter von Objektiv zu Objektiv unterschiedlich gross sein kann.
Ggf. benötigt man also mehrere Polfilter mit unterschiedlichem Gewindedurchmesser oder mit einem grossen Gewindedurchmesser und Zwischenadaptern auf kleinere Gewinde.
Insbesondere bei den Zwischenadaptern ist zu bedenken dass der Filter dadurch weiter vom Objektiv entfernt wird und es evtl. zu Randabschattungen kommen kann.
Gleiches kann aber auch schon ohne Zwischenadapter passieren, wenn der Filter zu "dick" ist.
Nicht ohne Grund sind Gegenlichblenden (mehr oder weniger) trichterförmig. 

Zum Thema Aufsteckblitz:
Ein Austeckblitz lässt sich, wenn überhaupt, nur geringfügig nach unten neigen.
Könnte bei Macro-Aufnahmen evtl. nicht ausreichend sein (hängt halt auch von der Entfernung zum Motiv ab).
Hinzu kommt noch dass das Objektiv (oder dessen Gegenlichtblende) den Lichtstrahl des Blitzes im Wege sein könnte und so Abschattungen verursacht.
Entweder nutzt man das Blitzgerät entfesselt oder man nutzt z.b. einen Ringblitz.

Zum Thema Standard-Equipment:
Sowas lässt sich nicht pauschalisieren.
Ein Naturfotograf kann, grob gesagt, mit dem Equipment eines Studiofotografen recht wenig anfangen.
Ein Studiofotograf hingegen wird i.d.R. wohl kaum ein 300mm Objektiv sein eigen nennen.
Ein Fotograf der sich der Architekturfotografie verschrieben hat, wird sicherlich ein Tilt&Shift-Objektiv in seinem Sortiment haben.
Was zum Standard-Equipment gehört, hängt also sehr starkt vom Einsatzgebiet ab.
Ist man sich über das Einsatzgebiet nicht schlüssig und/oder will alles abdecken, dann muss man sich halt für alle Möglichkeiten rüsten oder Kompromisse eingehen.

Zum Thema FishEye:
Da muss ich chmee recht geben.
Sowas ist wirklich etwas sehr sehr spezielles (und alles andere als Standard).
So ein Objektiv lohnt sich nur wenn man es auch regelmässig nutzt.
Andernfalls gibt es auch die Möglichkeit den Effekt per EBV zu emulieren.
Das gesparte Geld kann man dann lieber in Sinnvolleres Equipment investieren. 
Anfangs mag ein FishEye-Objektiv ja interessant sein, aber auf Dauer wird es irgendwann uninteressant und liegt nurnoch in der Ecke rum (genauso wie mein 55-250mm Objektiv).
Und schon hat man Geld für etwas ausgegeben, was man dann doch nicht (mehr) nutzt. 



Bininga hat gesagt.:


> Alle anderen Filter mache ich nachträglich mit Photoshop.


Naja, Du wirst in PS wohl die Spiegelung auf einem Fenster wegbekommen, aber Du wirst nicht das was sich hinter dem Fenster befindet zum Vorschein bringen können.
Sowas gelingt nur wenn die Spiegelung das was sich hinterm Fenster verbirgt nicht vollständig zu nichte macht.
Ein Polfilter hingegen kann hier ggf. schon wahre Wunder vollbringen.
Allerdings kann ein Polfilter auch die ganze Schönheit eines Motives zerstören.
Z.b. sieht ein hochglanzpoliertes Auto ohne die dazugehörigen Spiegelungen einfach nach nichts aus. 
Wenn die Spiegelungen jedoch so hoch sind dass man vom Auto kaum noch etwas erkennt, dann würde ich den Polfilter einsetzen.
Aber nur soweit dass das Auto zwar klar erkennbar ist, aber trotzdem noch in der Sonne "funkelt".

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. November 2011)

shenmuefreak hat gesagt.:


> Und da ich mittlerweile sehr gern in richtung Macro Fotografiere wird das "Canon EF 100mm 2,8 L IS USM Macro" mein nächstes Objektiv werden


 
Du wirst dieses Objektiv auch für Portraits heiß und innig lieben, versprochen. 
Ich selbst habe zwar noch den Vorgänger ohne IS, aber auch dieses hat schon eine unfassbar tolle Abbildungsleistung. Das Objektiv ist jeden Cent wert!

Wenn du dir das 100mm Macro ohnehin kaufst, dann kannst du dir das 85mm sparen. Es ist zwar auch ein tolles und für die Qualität erfreulich preiswertes Objektiv, aber die Möglichkeiten kaufst du dann ja schon mit dem 100mm. Die 15mm Brennweitenunterschied brauchst du dann meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dr Dau (23. November 2011)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Die 15mm Brennweitenunterschied brauchst du dann meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr.


Sehe ich auch so.
Zumindest was die Abbildungsgrösse angeht, macht es ca. 30-40cm (Augenmaß) Unterschied im Abstand zum Motiv aus, um auf die gleiche Abbildungsgrösse zu kommen.
Aber was erzähle ich da lange, er kann sich den Unterschied mit seinem 28-135mm ja selbst ansehen. 

Zudem hat das 85mm auch keinen IS.
Der IS ist zwar nicht zwingend notwendig, aber meiner Meinung nach trotzdem ein nützliches Extra.


----------



## Bininga (23. November 2011)

Hallo,

_"Naja, Du wirst in PS wohl die Spiegelung auf einem Fenster wegbekommen, aber Du wirst nicht das was sich hinter dem Fenster befindet zum Vorschein bringen können.
Sowas gelingt nur wenn die Spiegelung das was sich hinterm Fenster verbirgt nicht vollständig zu nichte macht.
Ein Polfilter hingegen kann hier ggf. schon wahre Wunder vollbringen."_

... ob es die Sache wert ist......? Ein guter Polfilter kostet ja richtig Geld und wann hat man mal eine Spiegelung?

Gruß,
Fred


----------



## chmee (23. November 2011)

Den Kosten-/Nutzen-Faktor darf jeder für sich entscheiden. Es gibt andere Dinge im Fotobereich, die deutlich teurer, und dabei sehr viel spezieller sind - in manchen Fällen unnötig herausgeworfenes Geld. Wie zB unsere Empfehlung, kein Fischauge zu kaufen..

Thema Polfilter - Gleiches gilt auch für zB Schaufensterläden, Wasseroberflächen oder hinter Glas gesteckte Objekte (Tiere? Skulpturen?). Zudem kann man mit nem Polfilter auch die Kontraste des Bildes erhöhen/senken bei zB klarem Sonnenschein. Das kann dazu führen, dass der Lichterbereich um ein-zwei Blenden verbessert wird, ergo größerer nutzbarer Dynamikbereich im Bild und bessere Ausgangslage in der Nachbearbeitung.

mfg chmee


----------



## shenmuefreak (23. November 2011)

> Mit der 5D (Mk II) deckt das 28-135mm nun sogar den Weitwinkelbereich ab (und wie schon an der 500D den Portraitbereich).
> Dazu noch die Makro-Funktion.
> So ist das 28-135mm nun also wirklich ein schönes "immer drauf"-Objektiv, zumindest für den Alltag.
> Fehlt also eigentlich nur die Lichtstärke..... aber die benötigt man ja nicht in jeder Alltagssituation.



ja ich brereue es nicht das ich mich für das 28-135mm entschieden hatte


----------



## shenmuefreak (23. November 2011)

> Wenn du dir das 100mm Macro ohnehin kaufst, dann kannst du dir das 85mm sparen. Es ist zwar auch ein tolles und für die Qualität erfreulich preiswertes Objektiv, aber die Möglichkeiten kaufst du dann ja schon mit dem 100mm. Die 15mm Brennweitenunterschied brauchst du dann meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr.



Ja stimmt, jetzt wo Du es sagst da reicht das 100mm Macro vollig aus...




> Du wirst dieses Objektiv auch für Portraits heiß und innig lieben, versprochen.



Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Objektiv


----------



## Bininga (23. November 2011)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Den Kosten-/Nutzen-Faktor darf jeder für sich entscheiden. Es gibt andere Dinge im Fotobereich, die deutlich teurer, und dabei sehr viel spezieller sind - in manchen Fällen unnötig herausgeworfenes Geld. Wie zB unsere Empfehlung, kein Fischauge zu kaufen..
> 
> Thema Polfilter - Gleiches gilt auch für zB Schaufensterläden, Wasseroberflächen oder hinter Glas gesteckte Objekte (Tiere? Skulpturen?). Zudem kann man mit nem Polfilter auch die Kontraste des Bildes erhöhen bei zB klarem Sonnenschein. Das kann dazu führen, dass der Lichterbereich um ein-zwei Blenden verbessert wird, ergo größerer Dynamikbereich im Bild und bessere Ausgangslage in der Nachbearbeitung.
> 
> mfg chmee



Hallo,

ist nur meine Meinung.
Für Spiegelungen >Ja<, aber sonst ... ein klares >Nein<.
Ein kleiner Eingriff in z.B. die Gradationskurve und das war`s. 
Polfilter auf Gunsten der Lichtstärke, ... muss jeder selber wissen.

Gruß,
Fred


----------



## chmee (23. November 2011)

Nun, Du nutzt doch Graufilter - und damit macht man auch nicht unbedingt mehr Licht  Tatsache ist, dass man sichtbare (somit den Sensor beeinflussende), aber (fallbedingt) unnütze  Wellenlängen filtern kann - Das Ergebnis ist, dass zuvor überstrahlte Bereiche gerettet werden können. 

Hier sind gute Beispiele für sinnvollen Polfiltereinsatz zu sehen. Das obige Beispiel, in den Mitten und Tiefen kaum an Helligkeit verloren (~1/2 Blende?), aber in den Lichtern (Himmel) gut und gerne 2 Blenden dazugewonnen - auch im RAW!

Die gesammelte Fotografenwelt streitet um jede Blende Lichtstärke und Dynamikumfang, aber nen Polfilter verstehen so einige nicht  Einfacher und vor Allem billiger, als auf das neueste Modell zu warten  Und Nein, es müssen nicht die Teuersten von Schneider-Kreuznach oder B+W sein.. Wobei ich ein B+W kaufen würde, weil sie es wert sind.

Aber Eines muß auch gesagt sein
-> auch Polfilter sind speziell, sie sind KEIN Filter für Immerdrauf oder als Universallösung zu sehen! <-

mfg chmee


----------



## Bininga (23. November 2011)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Nun, Du nutzt doch Graufilter - und damit macht man auch nicht unbedingt mehr Licht  Tatsache ist, dass man sichtbare (somit den Sensor beeinflussende), aber (fallbedingt) unnütze  Wellenlängen filtern kann - Das Ergebnis ist, dass zuvor überstrahlte Bereiche gerettet werden können.
> 
> Hier sind gute Beispiele für sinnvollen Polfiltereinsatz zu sehen. Das obige Beispiel, in den Mitten und Tiefen kaum an Helligkeit verloren (~1/2 Blende?), aber in den Lichtern (Himmel) gut und gerne 2 Blenden dazugewonnen - auch im RAW!
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich denke, wer seine Kamera im Griff hat, das >Licht< versteht und im Griff hat, in RAW-fotografiert, sich mit PS auskennt, ... braucht keinen Polarfilter. (Außer bei Spiegelungen)
Ohne Graufilter hingegen, sind *sehr viele Aufnahmen *nicht machbar.
..., aber jeder wie er es gerne möchte und wie er am besten klar kommt *grins*. 

Gruß,
Fred


----------



## chmee (23. November 2011)

Da zeigt sich, wie speziell ALLE Filter sind. _"sehr viele Aufnahmen (..ohne ND-Filter..) nicht möglich"_ passt womöglich in Deinen Kontext, in meinen weniger, denn ich packe meine Graufilter sehr selten und nur zu sehr speziellen Dingen aus - genauso wie den Polfilter.

Das Besondere dabei:
*Einen Polfilter wirst Du in der Bearbeitung nicht simulieren können* - außer Du machst unbedingt deckungsgleiche Serienaufnahmen - was zugegebenermaßen von einem vorbeifahrenden Auto kaum möglich sein wird - und die spiegelnde Fensterscheibe des Modegeschäfts wirst Du an einem sonnigen Tag mit keiner Einstellung an der Kamera wegzaubern können. Aber da wäre ja noch ein Polfilter 

Summa:
Es ist gut, dass Dir Deine Graufilter sehr oft behilflich sind - Polfilter haben ihre Berechtigung, scheinbar aber nicht in Deinem Arbeitsumfeld.

mfg chmee


----------



## Bininga (23. November 2011)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> *Einen Polfilter wirst Du in der Bearbeitung nicht simulieren können* - außer Du machst unbedingt deckungsgleiche Serienaufnahmen - was zugegebenermaßen von einem vorbeifahrenden Auto kaum möglich sein wird - und die spiegelnde Fensterscheibe des Modegeschäfts wirst Du an einem sonnigen Tag mit keiner Einstellung an der Kamera wegzaubern können. Aber da wäre ja noch ein Polfilter
> 
> Summa:
> Es ist gut, dass Dir Deine Graufilter sehr oft behilflich sind - Polfilter haben ihre Berechtigung, scheinbar aber nicht in Deinem Arbeitsumfeld.
> ...



Hallo,

mir scheint, du stehst noch ziemlich am Anfang mit der Kameratechnik und Bildbearbeitung, ist ja nicht weiter schlimm.
Ich hatte geschrieben *(Außer Spiegelungen)*, einfach richtig lesen.
Dann hab ich nur *einen* Graufilter.
Einfach mal z.B. PS richtig unter die Haube schauen und sehen, was da möglich ist. Man kann damit mehr machen, als nur seine Bildchen schärfen. *grins*
"Deckungsgleiche Aufnahmen"? Du willst mir doch nicht sagen, dass ein Polfilter die HDR-Technik ersetzt...............welch Wunder.

Gruß,
Fred


----------



## chmee (23. November 2011)

Werter Fred. Ja, ich bin ganz am fotografischen Anfang und auch Fotoshop benutze ich grad erst seit 3 Wochen. Aber ich habe mit meiner Lumix 14fach-Zoom schon ganz tolle Bilder gemacht.

(A) Wenn man mehrere Objektive mit verschiedenen Objektivdurchmessern hat, sollte man auch mehrere ND-Filter haben 
(B) Ja, man kann mit Photoshop zB auch saubere Keyings machen. *grins*

(C) HDR und Polfilter? 
(1) Durch das Abschwächen der Lichterwerte kann man -ich habs schon geschrieben- einen höheren Dynamikumfang einfangen. Manche brauchen da schon zwei Aufnahmen. Stimmt.
(2) Du darfst mir gerne ein Tutorial zeigen - vorzugsweise auch gern eins erstellen, welches wir hier veröffentlichen - wie man in Photoshop eine spiegelnde Scheibe wegarbeitet. Wir wären sehr erfreut.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. November 2011)

Bininga hat gesagt.:


> mir scheint, du stehst noch ziemlich am Anfang mit der Kameratechnik und Bildbearbeitung, ist ja nicht weiter schlimm.


 
Mir scheint, dass dich da scheinbar der Schein trügt, Fred.
Danke an chmee, dass er nur ironisch darauf reagiert.
Jetzt können wir eigentlich sachlich weitermachen, oder? 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bininga (24. November 2011)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> (2) Du darfst mir gerne ein Tutorial zeigen - vorzugsweise auch gern eins erstellen, welches wir hier veröffentlichen - wie man in Photoshop eine spiegelnde Scheibe wegarbeitet. Wir wären sehr erfreut.
> 
> mfg chmee



Hallo,

zum dritten Mal!
Polfilter: Gegen Spiegelungen >Ja<, sonst >Nein<.

Gruß,
Fred


----------



## chmee (24. November 2011)

Was ich schade finde : Dass Du, Fred, denkst, Deine Meinung über Zusatzmaterial wäre die einzig Wahre. Ich habe versucht, unseren Dialog mit


> Es ist gut, dass Dir Deine Graufilter sehr oft behilflich sind - Polfilter haben ihre Berechtigung, scheinbar aber nicht in Deinem Arbeitsumfeld.


 zu einem versöhnlichen Ende zu führen. Dass Du als webweit anerkannter Photoshop-Artist alles im Programm löst, soll Deine Angelegenheit sein - es gibt Menschen, die bestmögliche Qualität straight aus der Kamera haben wollen - und nicht im Nachhinein mit den Gradiationskurven oder der Tonwertkorrektur die Rauschanteile in den Schattenpartien anheben, um dann später wieder mit einem Entrauscher alles weichzuspülen. 

Wir sind hier im Bereich Fotografie, wenn Du Dich entsinnst - da geht es darum, dem (angehenden) Fotografen die Augen _primär_ für die Tätigkeit der Fotografie zu öffnen.. Und wenn ein Polfilter (das sage ich nun auch das dritte Mal!) den Dynamikumfang anheben kann, welchen man in der Postpro ansonsten nicht mehr erreichen täte, dann hat der Polfilter auch noch andere Vorteile als nur Spiegelungen zu filtern.

Und gerne dies auch noch ein letztes Mal : Bearbeiterfilter haben alle immer noch ihre Berechtigung. Effektfilter können wesentlich besser in der Bearbeitung gesetzt werden - obwohl einige Fotografen darauf stehen, dass das Bild fertig aus dem Fotoapparillo kommen soll. (zB Deryk Baumgärtner von photographercrossing.com) Und solchen steht weder mir noch Dir zu, zu sagen, sie hätten keine Ahnung von Photoshop, nur, weil sie es auf konventionelle Art lösen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (24. November 2011)

Beim angehenden Fotografen gehe ich nicht vom beruflichen Fotografen aus, sondern vom angehenden Hobbyfotografen..... erst recht wenn solche Fragen nach "Standard-Equipment" kommen.
Und ein solcher wird sich sicherlich nicht gleich eine professionelle Ausrüstung zulegen.
Er schluck doch schon beim Preis für eine Einsteiger-DSLR mit Kit-Objektiv..... waren seine Kompaktknipsen (sofern er vorher überhaupt fotografiert hat) doch deutlich billiger. 
Keine professionelle Ausrüstung, erst recht kein voll ausgestattetes Studio..... also was macht er?
Richtig, er fängt erstmal im Wohnzimmer an um die Grundfunktionen kennen zu lernen und geht dann vor die Tür.
Und draussen ist ein Polfilter halt durchaus legitim (Beispiele wurden ja schon genannt).

Und klar, man kann für Polfilter viel Geld ausgeben.
Aber macht es wirklich Sinn? Wenn man sich doch eh erstmal nur ein Einsteigerset zugelegt hat?
Ich habe 2 "normal vergütete" (eine Beschichtung pro Seite) Polfilter von Hama.
Für den Anfang durchaus ausreichend und auch nicht sooo teuer.
Ich habe den Kauf bis heute jedenfalls nicht bereut.
Und ausserdem muss man auch nicht alles nagelneu kaufen. 
Mein EF 28-135mm IS USM z.b. habe ich mir gebracht gekauft.
Warum auch nicht? Es wird ja schon seit Ewigkeiten gebaut..... kann also so schlecht nicht sein.
Auch diesen Kauf habe ich nicht bereut..... ganz im Gegenteil, ich liebe das Objektiv. 
Beim Gebrauchtkauf muss man halt nur auspassen bei wem man kauft.
In meinem Fall war es ein Händler, also 1 Jahr Gewährleistung..... und er hatte in der Anzeige die Seriennummer genannt und zahlreiche Bilder hinzugefügt.
Andere Händler (und auch private Verkäufer) benutzen nicht selten einfach die Produktfotos vom Hersteller..... da weiss man also nie im Vorraus was man da eigentlich kauft. 

Und damit Unwissende mal einen Einblick in die Möglichkeiten eines Polfilters bekommen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polfilter
Und insbesondere den weiterführenden Link:
Polarisationsfilter - Mythos und Praxis (JavaScript muss aktiviert sein)


----------



## Bininga (24. November 2011)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Was ich schade finde : - es gibt Menschen, die bestmögliche Qualität straight aus der Kamera haben wollen - und nicht im Nachhinein mit den Gradiationskurven oder der Tonwertkorrektur die Rauschanteile in den Schattenpartien anheben, um dann später wieder mit einem Entrauscher alles weichspülen.


Darum arbeite ich auch mit RAW-Datein, um das Beste aus den Aufnahmen herauszuholen, ich mache die Bilder, nicht die Kamera.
Rauschanteile, was ist denn dass? Bildrauschen sind Worte, die im "Anfängerstadium" zum Wortschatz der Tagesordnung sind, aber nicht, wenn man Kamera und Licht blind versteht.
Nur mal nebenbei..., am Abend, wo man die schönsten Landschaftsaufnahmen macht, ein Polfilter mir noch zwei Blendenstufen "klaut"... dann habe ich mit >Billigkram< das schönste Rauschen.
Dann doch lieber, wenn man die Erfahrung hat und den Dynamikumfang der Lichtsituation sehr gut einschätzen kann, gleich eine Belichtungsreihe machen und ab zu Photomatix damit, - alles andere hat keinen Sinn. 
Für "Knipser", die bei Landschaftsaufnahmen einen scheeeeeenen blauen Himmel haben möchten, nicht wissen wo der Kontrasregler  ist, ist ein Polfilter eine feine Sache.
Für alle, die mal irgendwann mit der Landschaftsfotografie weiterkommen wollen, gibt es hier einen Link. 
Maike Jarsetz sollte euch ein Begriff sein.
http://www.galileo-videotrainings.d...ale-fotografie-naturfotografie/1904/training/


----------



## chmee (24. November 2011)

Oh je, Du bist sturer als.. egal.

Ist Dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass auch RAW-Dateien ausgefressen und abgesoffen sein können aufgrund des hohen Inbildkontrasts? Ist Dir bewusst, dass Du Dir mit der zweiten Aussage selbst ein Ei legst? Warum sollte ich mit nem Polfilter die Einstellungen beibehalten, die ich ohne genutzt hätte?

Thema Rauschanteile : Der Anteil des Pixelwertes, der durch Sensorrauschen entsteht. In der Regel eine um den sich mit dem ISO erhöhenden Mittelwert vergrößernde gaußsche Glockenkurve. Ist übrigens schon bei ISO100 sichtbar, aber egal, Du hast ja kein Rauschen. Glück gehabt.

Zu guter Letzt, weil Du mir jetzt auf den Geist gehst mit Deiner Überheblichkeit: Geh nochmal in Dich, schau Dir Deine mittelprächtigen Keying-Masken in den Bildern Deiner Seite an und komm wieder, wenn Du sie ausgebessert hast. Geh in den Bildbearbeitungsbereich, da kannste noch was lernen 

mfg chmee


----------



## Bininga (24. November 2011)

Wenn ich nicht fotografieren kann, dann sind auch die RAW-Daten im *****, bei mir nicht. 
Ich denke, es hat keinen Sinn sich mit Amateuren zu unterhalten, die nicht mal richtig lesen können. 
Ein paar Klicks auf meiner Homepage mehr, dass war mir der Spaß hier wert. 
Allzeit gut Licht und immer schön üben.


----------



## chmee (24. November 2011)

Gleichfalls.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. November 2011)

Bininga hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich nicht fotografieren kann, dann sind auch die RAW-Daten im *****, bei mir nicht.
> Ich denke, es hat keinen Sinn sich mit Amateuren zu unterhalten, die nicht mal richtig lesen können.
> Ein paar Klicks auf meiner Homepage mehr, dass war mir der Spaß hier wert.
> Allzeit gut Licht und immer schön üben.



Es gibt an dieser Stelle genau 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Du zügelst dich im Umgang mit deinen Mitmenschen hier im Forum
2. Du suchst dir einen anderen Ort, an dem du dir fremde Menschen angreifen kannst.

Hier auf tutorials.de ist der von dir angeschlagene Umgangston jedenfalls unerwünscht, um das an dieser Stelle mal ganz deutlich zu machen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## shenmuefreak (25. November 2011)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt an dieser Stelle genau 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Du zügelst dich im Umgang mit deinen Mitmenschen hier im Forum
> 2. Du suchst dir einen anderen Ort, an dem du dir fremde Menschen angreifen kannst.
> 
> ...


 
Absolut wie sich hier manche aufführen und meinen sie haben alles drauf und denken sie wissen/können alles besser...

danke an Chmee, Martin und Dr. Dau für eure sachlichen und coolen Antworten 

Und jetzt kanns ja eigentlich mit dem eigentlichen Thema des Threads weitergehen


----------



## Dr Dau (25. November 2011)

Genau, zurück zu Lück (oder so ähnlich ).

Ein Sativ gehört zum Standard-Equipment.
Meiner Meinung nach ein 3-Bein Stativ, notfalls kann man es auch als 1-Bein Stativ missbrauchen.
Aber bitte kein Baumarktschrott, die Dinger taugen nur etwas für Kompaktknipsen.
Wichtig ist vor allem ein sicherer Stand und dass nichts wackelt (eine (D-)SLR versetzt sich beim auslösen in Schwingungen).
Mein Stativ, noch aus meiner Video-Zeit stammend, dürfte so ca. 20-25 Jahre alt sein..... da hat sich mir die Frage nach einem Stativ nicht gestellt.
Aber wer langfristig für die Zukunft planen will, sollte lieber eines der besseren Stative wählen (z.b. lässt sich bei Manfrotto der Stativkopf wechseln --> z.b. auf ein Panoramakopf).

Eine Kameratasche/Rucksack/Koffer ist auch sinnvoll.
Einerseits wird die Kamera bei nicht Nutzung geschützt, andererseits kann man auch das Equipment verstauen.
Zudem ist man z.b. beim plötzlich einsetzenden Platzregen ganz gut beraten wenn man die Kamera schützen kann. 

Ich persönlich halte auch einen Ersatzakku für sinnvoll.
Nichts ist schlimmer als wenn der Akku plötzlich leer ist (dabei sollte man auch im Hinterkopf haben dass man evtl. auch mal ganz spontan fotografieren will).
Bei meinem Akku dauert es ca. 1h bis er geladen ist..... da hat sich das Shooting dann ohne Ersatzakku erledigt. 
Man sollte sich beim Akku allerdings auch bei alternativen Herstellern umsehen.
Der Original-Akku für meine 450D kostet ca. 50 EUR..... für einen baugleichen Akku von Energizer habe ich gerade mal knapp 20 EUR bezahlt (da lohnt sich der Vergleich  und Energizer ist alles andere als irgendein unbekannter Chinese bei eBay ).

Wer sich z.b. selbst fotografieren will, wird sich glücklich schätzen einen Fernauslöser sein Eigen zu nennen. 
Prinzipiell tut es zwar auch der Selbstauslöser, aber dann muss man ja ständig zur Kamera rennen.
Aber auch sonst ist ein Fernauslöser ganz nützlich (z.b. kein verwackeln der Kamera durchs anfassen).

Gegenlichtblenden sind wichtig..... zumindest dann wenn es sich nicht bloss um einen schmalen "Ring" handelt (wie es z.b. beim EF-S 18-55mm der Fall ist).
Der Begriff "Gegenlichblende" darf aber nicht in die Irre führen, bei tatsächlichem Gegenlicht bringt sie nichts.
Sie soll vor seitlich einfallendem Licht schützen..... und wenn sie dieses tatsächlich schafft, dann verbessert sich auch die Abbildungsqualität.
Ausserdem bietet eine Gegenlichtblende der Frontlinse einen gewissen Schutz vor Anstössen (Kratzer).

Speicherkarten.
Ich hatte mir damals 2 Karten a 8GB zugelegt.
Völliger blödsinn.
Wenn ich im RAW+L Modus fotografiere, komme ich bei 120 Aufnahmen auf rund 1GB Speicherplatz.
Sollte mehr als genug sein. 
Mehrere Speicherkarten haben auch Vorteile:
Wenn eine der Karten den Geist aufgeben sollte, sind nicht gleich alle Bilder weg.
Wenn ich die Speicherkarte via Cardreader an mein TV anschliesse, dauert der Aufbau der Vorschaubilder bei den grossen Speicherkarten deutlich länger als wie bei kleinen Speicherkarten..... und dass obwohl die grossen Speicherkarten eigentlich schneller sind.
Ausserdem hat man bei kleineren Karten eine grössere Auswahl. 
Man sollte sich dabei allerdings nicht von den Geschwindigkeitsklassen in die Irre führen lassen.
Die Geschwindigkeitsklasse gibt lediglich vor wie schnell die Karte sein muss, tatsächlich kann also eine Class 2 Karte sogar schneller sein als z.b. eine Class 6 Karte.
Und was mir aufgefallen ist: es wird gerne mit der Geschwindigkeit in MB/s geworben.
Was dabei allerdings verschwiegen wird, ist dass i.d.R. damit lediglich die Lesegeschwindigkeit angegeben wird.
Beim fotografieren kommt es aber auf die Schreibgeschwindigkeit an (zumindest bei Serienaufnahmen kann es eine entscheidene Rolle spielen).
Aufklärung schafft nur ein Blick ins Datenblatt des Kartenherstellers auf dessen Homepage.

Zum Blitzgerät sei noch angemerkt:
Der interne Blitz (sofern vorhanden) ist grob gesagt nur ein "Notbehelf".
Er ist immer frontal auf das Motiv gerichtet..... mit all seinen Folgen (z.b. Schattenwurf).
Ein Aufsteckblitz sollte dreh- und schwenkbar sein, damit man (sofern man nicht entfesselt blitzt) sowohl im Quer- als auch im Hochformat indirekt (z.b. gegen die Zimmerdecke) blitzen kann.
Und wenn man kein Geld für ein Aufsteckblitz ausgeben will/kann, sollte man sich für den internen Blitz zumindest eine "Softbox" kaufen (oder bauen).
Eine selbstgebaute "Softbox" mit 2 Lagen Brotpapier als "Diffusorscheibe" am internen Blitz bewirkt schon ware Wunder. 
Aber nicht den manuellen Weisabgleich vergessen.
Die Aufnahme meiner analogen EOS in meinem Blog ist mit so einer selbstgebauten "Softbox" bei schwacher Zimmerbeleuchtung entstanden.


----------



## Leola13 (26. November 2011)

Hai,

eigentlich ist ja schon alles gesagt, aber trotzdem noch 2 oder 3 Anmerkungen von mir :

- Fernauslöser, z.T. (ich glaube Canon) gibt es da eine Variante wo man unbedingt vor der Kamera stehen muss um auszulösen (Infrarot statt Funk?). Davon würde ich abraten.

- manueller Weissabgleich. Im Prinzip ganz schön aber mit PS, Lightroom und Co. problemlos anzupassen

Zum Thema Rauschen, Filter , ISO noch einen ganz netten Beitrag, der in diese Richtung geht :

ausgebrannte Lichter

Ciao Stefan

(Wochenhesse ohne Internet)


----------

